# Seatbelt strap won't stay in place



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi all,

The strap on my driver's seat which holds the seatbelt in place and stops the belt from flapping keeps popping off. It appears the button snap is getting worn and unable to hold the strap in place when tugged on in certain directions.

Any creative ideas on how to repair the snap?

Thanks,
Mike

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

That is the most useless design ever. Stopped using it after the first week. I would assume that an auto upholstery shop would be able to repair for you.


----------



## Jjlatty (Apr 1, 2012)

I use a tiny piece of double-stick tape on top of the male end of the snap. It holds fine for about a month or so, then I just replace it. cheap fixp:what:


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

No doubt, not the greatest design, but I do find it stops the belt from oscillating with the windows and top down.

Appreciate the tip with the tape!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

ashbinder said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The strap on my driver's seat which holds the seatbelt in place and stops the belt from flapping keeps popping off. It appears the button snap is getting worn and unable to hold the strap in place when tugged on in certain directions.
> 
> ...


 I used a pair of pliers and slightly deformed the male end of the snap. Go easy. A little at a time until you get the results you want. You can always add but you can't subtract. 

Then I really scrunched down on the snaps with my fingers. So far so good, after a year with this "Mod". 

Putting a little super glue in there will also work and will not be affected by heat. However, it may not last quite as long.


----------



## pafox (Aug 16, 2001)

*Strap*

Forums are great...I knew I'd find a response to my query
I am a new owner of a CPO EOS and I am quickly finding out some of its little eccentricities.
I am going to try the above "pinching" mod to see if that helps...
Any info on the matts and retrofitting the round snaps for the oval ones?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

pafox said:


> Forums are great...I knew I'd find a response to my query
> I am a new owner of a CPO EOS and I am quickly finding out some of its little eccentricities.
> I am going to try the above "pinching" mod to see if that helps...
> Any info on the matts and retrofitting the round snaps for the oval ones?


What do you mean, round vs oval snaps? Are you talking about the floor mats?


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

pafox said:


> Forums are great...I knew I'd find a response to my query
> I am a new owner of a CPO EOS and I am quickly finding out some of its little eccentricities.
> I am going to try the above "pinching" mod to see if that helps...
> Any info on the matts and retrofitting the round snaps for the oval ones?


You can buy the ones you need from VW parts dept. Just remove the old snaps and put on the new ones. They just pressure fit together. Easy to do in less than 5 min.


----------



## pafox (Aug 16, 2001)

Sorry I'm jackin' this thread...
Yes(DP) those mats and yes, I'm getting those parts(thanks Boston)


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

pafox said:


> Sorry I'm jackin' this thread...
> Yes(DP) those mats and yes, I'm getting those parts(thanks Boston)


I got my extra Grommet Kit from Ebay. Much cheaper than the dealer.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Volkswag...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c24885dfb&vxp=mtr


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

DavidPaul said:


> I got my extra Grommet Kit from Ebay. Much cheaper than the dealer.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Volkswag...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c24885dfb&vxp=mtr


I got mine for free from the dealer but good tip on the e-bay source.


----------



## pafox (Aug 16, 2001)

Got mine off Ebay as well and the dealer installed them :thumbup:
while car was in for new Header Seal (noticed minor leak ), both sun visors and center brake light
all done under warranty


----------

